# DIY Braumonster



## NealK (27/10/17)

This is my upgraded system for use with the brauduino controller. My last build is documented on here somewhere and was based on a 40L Birko urn. This new system is based around a 100L pot and an original Braumeister 50L malt pipe. I am hoping to be able to do 60+ litres when I have had a bit of practice with the system.
Here is how I did it.

Buy a big pot!





Drill lots of holes in it.




Insert all thread rod, skin fittings and heating elements




Mount the whole lot on to an auto crate and plumb in the pump and wire in the elements and pump.




I have chosen to have sockets on mine as it will be easier for swapping between systems and using the same control unit



I also installed an extra tap for draining and cleaning.



And now with the malt pipe and bottom filter in place



The top filter is a large false bottom as used in Grain and Grape



The elements I used are the bend it yourself type. The outer is 2.4kw and the inner is 1.8kw. I have done this so that I can run it off different circuits and do not need to upgrade my electrics.
I will post the cost of the build very soon if anyone is interested.
Cheers
Neal


----------



## malt junkie (27/10/17)

Lookin good! Though your going to need some support beams for that top plate, even if it's 3mm thick; ask me how I know.


----------



## NealK (27/10/17)

How do you know?


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/10/17)

looks pretty good, well done.

as a tip, put a second temp probe about 10cm above the wort outlet. This will help when chilling the beer with a IC, the temp probe gets covered with trub and cold break and doesn't give a accurate temp.


----------



## Maheel (27/10/17)

are you having male plugs for power in on 240V on those scockets?

If yes that seems like a death trap and i think you should swap to female sockets !!

that said nice looking build

edit 
(iec would work better, as said below)


----------



## koshari (27/10/17)

Maheel said:


> are you having male plugs for power in on 240V on those scockets?
> 
> If yes that seems like a death trap and i think you should swap to female sockets !!
> 
> that said nice looking build


Iec sockets are a good option as well.


----------



## bevan (27/10/17)

NealK said:


> The elements I used are the bend it yourself type. The outer is 2.4kw and the inner is 1.8kw. I have done this so that I can run it off different circuits and do not need to upgrade my electrics.



Where did you get your elements from?
Cheers
Bevan


----------



## NealK (27/10/17)

I originally planned to have weatherproof sockets but I had these left over from upgrading some lighting in the house. They will be connected to the Brauduino like this




The sockets will be upgraded at some stage but this will have to do for the moment


----------



## NealK (27/10/17)

bevan said:


> Where did you get your elements from?
> Cheers
> Bevan


The elements are from Thermal Products in Thomastown. They were easy to deal with and insisted on bending the right angles for me as they have a jig for it. Both elements cost $225 total.


----------



## NealK (27/10/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> looks pretty good, well done.
> 
> as a tip, put a second temp probe about 10cm above the wort outlet. This will help when chilling the beer with a IC, the temp probe gets covered with trub and cold break and doesn't give a accurate temp.


I generally no chill. I have recently got a plate chiller and it has a thermometer attached to it. I haven't used it yet as I am happy filling a couple of cubes from a single brew and making each one slightly differently. The test batch was an apa and one cube had calypso hops and the other had mosaic and melba. I am hoping to never run out of beer by always having a spare cube ready to ferment lying around the house.


----------



## NealK (27/10/17)

I should point out that this has only happened because Black n Tan donated the malt pipe because he knew it would challenge me to do something with it. I also have to give him credit for any beers that are made on this system as this is an award winning malt pipe. Grant mate. your a legend, I wouldn't have made this if you hadn't put the idea in my head and given me the malt pipe and screens etc.


----------



## SBOB (28/10/17)

NealK said:


> I originally planned to have weatherproof sockets but I had these left over from upgrading some lighting in the house. They will be connected to the Brauduino like this
> View attachment 109254
> 
> The sockets will be upgraded at some stage but this will have to do for the moment



Nice death lead......
nothing like the possibility of bumping out a cable out from its socket and electrocuting yourself at the same time...


----------



## malt junkie (28/10/17)

NealK said:


> How do you know?


I know you think that little grey pump is no where near powerful enough to cause damage, but in reality it will bend that perf like fly screen. If you check through the original Matho's Controller thread, you'll see pics from Lael and Edak, of bent top plates. Be sure to use some rice hulls your first few brews till your dialed in.


----------



## NealK (28/10/17)

malt junkie said:


> I know you think that little grey pump is no where near powerful enough to cause damage, but in reality it will bend that perf like fly screen. If you check through the original Matho's Controller thread, you'll see pics from Lael and Edak, of bent top plates. Be sure to use some rice hulls your first few brews till your dialed in.


I did have that issue with my first build but the domed shape of the false bottom seems to work well. Grain and grape have been using this method for a while now with no ill effects. On the trial run that I did some grain did get through but this was because my crush was too fine. I also got some wort fountains which are a another fault created by too fine a crush. I will adjust my mill settings for the next brew but I think it will take a few brews to get it spot on.


----------



## NealK (28/10/17)

SBOB said:


> Nice death lead......
> nothing like the possibility of bumping out a cable out from its socket and electrocuting yourself at the same time...


mmmmmmmmm, point taken I am going to change those to iec connectors asap.


----------



## Stouter (28/10/17)

Nice build.
I just can't get my head around how the auto crate might last the distance though.


----------



## koshari (28/10/17)

NealK said:


> mmmmmmmmm, point taken I am going to change those to iec connectors asap.


I never picked up on the fact you may have had a supply wired to a plug.... sbob was right to comment. That $hits not good at all. Especially if a kid unplugs it and has exposed mains in his hand.

Just saying.


----------



## NealK (29/10/17)

I obviously wasn't thinking straight when I decided to put the sockets on the side. I have now ordered these:




They will be nice and safe and I will have enough to change the connections on the new and old systems and have a few spares for future projects.


----------



## blakewell26 (16/12/17)

why dont you jusy use caravan inlets instead of those they look much more expensive


----------



## Yudz (5/3/18)

NealK said:


> I obviously wasn't thinking straight when I decided to put the sockets on the side. I have now ordered these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi NealK, where did you purchase these from and what was the cost?


----------

